# Clausing 4914 chuck



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 3, 2020)

I bought this lathe a couple of weeks ago.  It has a 5" 3 jaw chuck but I can't find a name.  It looks like it used to have a round tag but must have fell off.  Can anyone identify it for me?

The run out is very minimal (0.001 or so).  I did true the backing plate because at first it have around 0.012" of play.  I also found a 6" 4 jaw Cushman that should be here in a few days.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 4, 2020)

If the run out is only .001 on a three jaw chuck you have a winner. I wouldn't worry about who made it,be happy and use it.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't have any plans of getting rid of it.  I'll most likely use this chuck 95% of the time but was curious about the brand.  I thought having a 4 jaw will be nice on bigger or off center things. 

I originally picked up the lathe at an auction for $250 and then another $300 to get it running (VFD converter) on single phase and tooling.  I think I did good and much happier than the old Craftsman 109 I had.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2020)

Mgdoug3 said:


> I bought this lathe a couple of weeks ago.  It has a 5" 3 jaw chuck but I can't find a name.  It looks like it used to have a round tag but must have fell off.  Can anyone identify it for me?
> 
> The run out is very minimal (0.001 or so).  I did true the backing plate because at first it have around 0.012" of play.  I also found a 6" 4 jaw Cushman that should be here in a few days.


Let's see a picture of the rest of the lathe!


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 4, 2020)

The paint isn't the best but it functions great.  I took a gamble at the auction but I'm glad I did.  It does everything I need it to do and have already made a few parts with it.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2020)

Have you had the chuck off? I expected to see an L00 mount, but that doesn't look like the one on my Clausing.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've had the chuck off and the spindle is 1-3/4-8 threads.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2020)

1-3/4-8 - now there's an oddball.... I would have bet on an L00 myself.
Be careful when reversing. 

Paint isn't everything, that can always be cleaned up. As long as it can make chips. . .
Might I suggest adding some filtering to the VFD, depending on how dusty it is in your shop.


Mgdoug3 said:


> The paint isn't the best but it functions great.  I took a gamble at the auction but I'm glad I did.  It does everything I need it to do and have already made a few parts with it.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 4, 2020)

How would one make a filter?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2020)

As far as cleaning goes, I used a product called Tuffstuff. You can find it a Wallyworld in the automotive dept. It's in an oversized yellow aerosol can. A couple cans of that and a few handfuls of rags would clean up that lathe nicely. Both of my machines were sitting in unheated dirty garages for at least 20 years.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 7, 2020)

My Cushman 4 jaw and backing plate came in today.  While I had the 3 jaw off, I took a closer look.  I can make out 7035 and Made in England where the round cut out is.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 8, 2020)

Mgdoug3 said:


> How would one make a filter?


Depends upon what you are trying to put the filter in or on.  Most hardware stores will sell sheets of air filter material that you can cut to size with scissors.  How you attach it is usually left as an exercise for the student.  You may need to also purchase hardware cloth, expanded metal or something similar to keep it in place, especially on the input side if there is a fan for forced air ventilation.  Or if it is being mounted under a horizontal surface.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2020)

If there's anyone needing any type of filter material ………………………….


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 13, 2020)

A lot of the Clausings came with Pratt Bernerd chucks. Top Quality English chucks


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 14, 2020)

That might be the brand then.  The chuck appears to be the same age as the lathe and orginal.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 15, 2020)

Mgdoug3 said:


> That might be the brand then.  The chuck appears to be the same age as the lathe and orginal.


My Clausing came with a Pratt Barnerd and it looks identical to yours. It also has a 4 digit model # which begins with 7184 , and below that says made in Eng. I have a 5900 lathe manufactured in 1972. I’m betting yours is a PB chuck, probably a few years older.  Still... Awesome chucks which go for 500.00 used on eBay. It’s a keeper.


----------

